

Advanced Scheme macrology: Concise record accessors - dharmatech
http://gist.github.com/364754

======
hxa7241
I like this. It remedies the most obvious representational flaw in functional
languages -- at least compared to OO. Does it depend on R6RS? . . . I might
consider a port to Chicken.

(There is an inconsistency, though: the typing of fields is the reverse of the
typing of instances)

~~~
dharmatech
> I like this.

Thanks!

> Does it depend on R6RS?

It uses syntax-case which I heard that Chicken 4.0 doesn't provide. However,
the hackers on the Chicken list might be able to give you advice regarding a
conversion to their macro system.

